# nfs - (500:users) incorrect mount owner/permission

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to mount another user directory over nfs and I get owner: 500:users

When I mount my own directory over nfs it mount OK: joseph:users

How do I force to mount another user directory as their own or my name so I can "rw" to files.

Is it force thorough /etc/export or /etc/fstab

my /etc/exports:

/home/joseph/ 10.0.0.0/255.255.0.0(async,rw,no_subtree_check)

/home/thelma/ 10.0.0.0/255.255.0.0(async,rw,no_subtree_check)

fstab:

10.0.0.104:/home/joseph   /home/joseph/mnt/syscon3    nfs   nfsvers=3,users,noauto    0 0

10.0.0.104:/home/thelma   /home/joseph/mnt/syscon3t    nfs   nfsvers=3,users,noauto    0 0

----------

## Jaglover

Methinks you may be unaware of fact NFS determines users by UID and groups by GID. If user joseph has UID 500 in local system and UID 500 in remote system everything is OK.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Methinks you may be unaware of fact NFS determines users by UID and groups by GID. If user joseph has UID 500 in local system and UID 500 in remote system everything is OK.

 

Yes, I can mount my home on the remote system as my own as UID and GID are the same, but how do I force/mount another user home so I can write to files (I can read them but not writer to them).

----------

## Joseph_sys

Previously when I mount the nfs via sshfs I had in fstab:

```

sshfs#thelma@192.168.139.1:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic2/ fuse users,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other
```

and it worked but now if I try to enter uid=1000,gid=1000 it is not taking it.

----------

